# Low HCG levels at 3w3d / 10 dpo? - UPDATED WITH RESULTS



## AllGirlsMama

I had my HCG level tested and it was 15. :( I was 3w3d or 10dpo. 

Progesterone was 54 which was good.

I'm going in for a repeat in another week. A weeeeeek. I don't think I'm going to last another 9 days (week + 2 days for results to come in). I'm currently 3w5d. 

15 is pretty darn low, it doesn't even register as 'pregnant' in the blood panel yet. I got a super, super faint BFP on the morning of 10dpo (using first morning wee and FRER) and did my blood test that evening. The next morning I repeated the pregnancy test and the line was about 3-4 times darker than it was at 10dpo. I'm trying to reassure myself with this but I've heard that tests can have varying amounts of dye (hence giving a darker or lighter line).

*sigh*

Anyone know what their level was at 10dpo?


----------



## nikkchikk

3weeks 3 days is WAY to early to be worrying about levels. Usually you don't get blood work until 4 weeks or later. Most women don't even have measurable levels until then.

But for your peace of mind, it's how the levels rise that is important. In the beginning, it should be doubling every 24-48 hours.


----------



## AllGirlsMama

Thanks Nikkchikk :)

I've had 3 miscarriages so I'm a little nervous in general. Yes, 3w3d is quite early. I suppose I am going by the readings of 300-400 that some girls are getting at 4 weeks spot on. Even if mine doubled every 48 hours, it would still not be anywhere near 300, let alone 400! At most it would be 60. 

*sigh* :cry:


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

Just getting a BFP this early is a fantastic result - I was 3wks 3 too. Just a case of looking after yourself, taking the prenatal vits and getting plenty of rest - and lots of hoping for the best xxx


----------



## nikkchikk

AllGirlsMama said:


> Thanks Nikkchikk :)
> 
> I've had 3 miscarriages so I'm a little nervous in general. Yes, 3w3d is quite early. I suppose I am going by the readings of 300-400 that some girls are getting at 4 weeks spot on. Even if mine doubled every 48 hours, it would still not be anywhere near 300, let alone 400! At most it would be 60.
> 
> *sigh* :cry:

I don't even think I HAD a level at 3w3d, seeing as my HCG at exactly 4 weeks 2 days was only 76. So I think it's a good sign that you have any level at all!


----------



## Lea05x

I know how you feel hun....i had a hcg tests yest and it came out at 168. Im 5+1 when test was taken.Ive gotta go back tomoz for more blood tests....im just hoping and praying that they double but all this waiting is killing me. On the plus side tho my frer I did this morn was great and very dark for the first time and also my boobs are sore and full of big blue veins! Im also very very tired today. FX'd for us both x


----------



## BubbleGum04

Mine was only 43 at 12dpo and then it doubled to 137 at 14 dpo. Mine very well may have been in the 12-20 range at 10dpo, which is also when I got a faint faint bfp. I wouldn't worry this early. There's plenty of time for levels to pick up. I haven't had mine checked since 14 dpo because the doctor simply wasn't worried. Good luck!


----------



## jbeard502

At 10 dpo, the average is only 16. Check out this website: 

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

It breaks down the HCG levels of women by DPO who went on to have healthy pregnancies. All that matters is that number grows. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## AllGirlsMama

Thank you so much for your support ladies! Very much appreciated. :flower:

I took another HPT today @ 13dpo. It looks exactly the same as the one taken on the morning of 11dpo (in terms of faintness). Hmmm. So I don't know what to make of it. I recall my HPT's getting darker with my successful pregnancies so I've pretty much called it quits already (I just can't get excited anymore). I want to throw my prenatals in the bin!!! :haha: :growlmad:

I think I'll move my BT up a few days.. Do you usually have progesterone re-tested each time? Or just BHCG?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Don't worry. At 5 weeks the low hcg I've seen is 19, and that patient is fine. Most women don't know they are pregnant that early


----------



## Lea05x

19? wow thats low.....starting to get some hope now.....thank you x good luck to everyone x


----------



## jbeard502

They think I'm about 4 weeks and my number was 145. There is such a wide range for these things.


----------



## addie25

That's really early to worry I think u r going to be fine 
. I'm 4 weeks pregnant nd my hcg was a 10. Doctor was not happy. Went back 2 days later it more than doubled to a 36 and doctor is still not happy ? He said ican go on to have a healthy pregnancy but not positive yet as my levels r low. I thought it only mattered if it doubled n mine more than doubled so what do u think he is so worried about?? I go back tomorrow and I hope it's in the hundreds so he can b happy and I can relax and enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## hwills41

My HCG was a 10.5 at about that time, and here I am, still have a healthy baby! Don't worry. It's all about if the 2nd number doubles :)


----------



## Lea05x

My test on tues was 168 and todays test was 279.....its increased but it hasnt doubled, got a 3rd test on sat and im booked in for a scan on thurs....has my baby got a chance??


----------



## addie25

Did ur doctor act like it wasn't good to start at 10?


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Hey hun! - Stop worrying .. See this...

https://www.craigmedical.com/hcg_system_amount.htm

Says at 3 weeks your levels will be between 5-50 (avg. 42), so your levels are perfectly fine. It's not so much the number but how often it double/if it doubles, have your doc check again soon! - Hugs, try not to worry so xx

Sorry jus read update, if you see week 5 you're still in the range.. It hasn't doubled but it's not far off.. I still have hope so you should too!

Best of luck to you hun xx*


----------



## AllGirlsMama

I get my HCG results tomorrow, but for now I've had a small amount of light brown spotting. This is how my last m/c started. :(

:cry:

I had a m/c on the cycle before this pregnancy too. *sigh*


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Oh hunni i hope its one of these times when its not what it seems, fingers crossed, let us know how you get on *hugs* x*


----------



## addie25

My doctor said my levels dropped so I will loose the baby. :nope:


----------



## Lea05x

addie25 said:


> My doctor said my levels dropped so I will loose the baby. :nope:

Are they sending you for more bloods tho?


----------



## addie25

Yea I have to wait for it to be at 0 be4 I can start new medicine for IVF. I have 5 embryos frozen so I do not need fertility drugs but need to go on birth control and this other pill n then they can put the new ones in me. I am hopeful bc from the beginning he said the embryos he put in me were not strong and he wasn't done testing the others. Then called and said the ones he has frozen are all very strong so I expect them to stick.


----------



## Lea05x

Well that sounds positive hun....it will happen, its just guna take time. I hate all this waiting around to find out info. Im still unsure whats going on with me as my hcg only rosed by 66% first time and 45% second time. Got bloods tomoz and a scan on thurs. I really want this baby and will be heartbroken if I loose it x


----------



## addie25

I really hope it works out for you as well please keep us updated. Did ur doctor say anything about your last blood test like it seems good or he was concerned?


----------



## Lea05x

well the doc had a consultant look at my second lot of results coz he needed a secong opinion, the consultant then had me in hosp to check for ectopic, when she ruled this out she said come back weds for more bloods and you have a scan for thurs. These were all doctors from the hosp not my actual doctor x


----------



## addie25

Lea05x said:


> well the doc had a consultant look at my second lot of results coz he needed a secong opinion, the consultant then had me in hosp to check for ectopic, when she ruled this out she said come back weds for more bloods and you have a scan for thurs. These were all doctors from the hosp not my actual doctor x

Ok so its good news it is not an ectopic. I will cross everything that this works out for you!!


----------



## Lea05x

I will update as soon as I can.....boobs have become much more tender today and also my lower back is sore, so trying not to get my hopes up x


----------



## _jellybean_

I will keep you in my prayers that your levels go up.


----------



## AllGirlsMama

Ok, just came back from the doc - HCG @ 4w3d was 505, up from 15 @ 3w3d and progersterone was 59 which is very good! Doubling time is every 33 hours. 

Spotting has stopped, it seemed to be just the one incident of spotting. I'm feeling a little relieved, but still nervous. :wacko:

I have an ultrasound when I turn 6 weeks, so another 10 days to go.


----------



## addie25

allgirlsmama said:


> ok, just came back from the doc - hcg @ 4w3d was 505, up from 15 and progersterone was 59! Doubling time is every 33 hours.
> 
> Spotting has stopped, it seemed to be just the one incident of spotting. I'm feeling a little relieved, but still nervous. :wacko:

dont be nervous thats great!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## AllGirlsMama

Thank you addie :hugs: I've had three m/c's so the nervousness never quite goes away.


----------



## addie25

AllGirlsMama said:


> Thank you addie :hugs: I've had three m/c's so the nervousness never quite goes away.

When you had m/c did the levels go up like they just did?


----------



## Lea05x

Thats great news.....relax and look forward to your scan now hun x


----------

